# Walking Very Slowly



## ddvw123abc (Jul 5, 2007)

My Budwings are walking very slowly they are L3-L4 i dont know whats wrong. Is it common for Budwings to do that or is it signs of molt? I went outside and got food and brought the plastic cups they are in with me and when i got a grasshoper i went back to the containers and two of my three had fell on their sides and when i took one out he was walking on my arm fine and everything else was ok except that one of his antenna had broken i dont know when tho. so can anyone do some explaining?


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, when they are about to molt they often walk slowly. The falling over on the side is very concerning though...


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2007)

> Well, when they are about to molt they often walk slowly. The falling over on the side is very concerning though...


Never noticed any slow walking. None of my mantids walk much if at all.


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

I've noticed a lot of difference inbetween mantid species before molts. Budwings tend to slow down a lot. Still, some mantids just molt, without looking any different than normal. I wouldn't worry about it, unless they continue to fall on their sides.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jul 5, 2007)

maybe the grasshoppers knocked them over but now i think they are good


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 6, 2007)

I've had mantises falling before molting before. They turned out just fine.


----------

